# Flex or Warehouse?



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Which would you choose?


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Which would you choose?


Tried flex. No openings. Phila area


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

lostsoul said:


> Tried flex. No openings. Phila area


I have both offers but I'm only allowed to do one.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Warehouse you’ll get beat like a rented mule but make more ... Flex.. 😒


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

lostsoul said:


> Warehouse you'll get beat like a rented mule but make more ... Flex.. &#128530;


I like the idea of keeping the miles off the vehicle, but might make more hourly on flex.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I like the idea of keeping the miles off the vehicle, but might make more hourly on flex.


You won't. Don't forget to subtract out expenses.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You won't. Don't forget to subtract out expenses.


If the expenses are tax-deductible I don't care.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

At least for me in my market seems like all the ants and cabbies got on Flex so it's been extremely difficult to find an open block, and when I can it's the occasional 2 hours here and there.

The warehouse thing is at least consistent and you can count on a certain amount of income every week. I'm starting to consider applying for an Amazon warehouse position and seeing if I can do any potential flex blocks outside of warehouse working hours.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Depends on too many factors... if you NEED a stable income, warehouse all day long. Flex is not for anyone using it as a main income source. Flex, Uber, etc, are PERFECT for when you need a few extra bucks. The less you DEPEND on these gigs, the more satisfying they are.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Thilly Gooth said:


> At least for me in my market seems like all the ants and cabbies got on Flex so it's been extremely difficult to find an open block, and when I can it's the occasional 2 hours here and there.
> 
> The warehouse thing is at least consistent and you can count on a certain amount of income every week. I'm starting to consider applying for an Amazon warehouse position and seeing if I can do any potential flex blocks outside of warehouse working hours.


Apparently you cannot do flex and be an Amazon employee at the same time.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Warehouse. Downside? You can't set your hours and as a matter of fact you may end up working 2nd or 3rd shift. Benefits are good also. $17 hour to start. Yeah, you will work you ass off. Young mans game.


----------

